# Blüten etc. am Abend ....



## 8er-moni (2. Sep. 2009)

.... gestern abends "geschossen" 

A
 


B
 


C
 


D
 


Sollte  es dazu Fragen geben ganz einfach  
A - 1 - 4


----------



## idefix--211 (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blüten etc. am Abend ....*

Hallo Moni,

das sind ja traumhafte Fotos *schwärm*

Wie heßt denn die liebe Blüte auf A 3-3? 

Sind deine Bananen frei von Spinnmilben oder hast du auch damit zu kämpfen? Ich habe auch ein paar und die Mistviecher kommen immer wieder... 


Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## 8er-moni (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blüten etc. am Abend ....*

Hallo Evi!

Dankeschön! 

Diese liebe Blüte heißt Herr Nasenbär und blüht das ganze Jahr 

Von meinen Musas hat nur die "Zebrina" derzeit Spinnmilben (gehabt) - wie man auf dem Foto sehen kann  - alle anderen sind clean


----------



## ouzo (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blüten etc. am Abend ....*

Hi Moni,

waaahnsinn was bei dir noch alles blüht 

Habe aber gerade noch mal deinen Vorstellungstreat gelesen, 500 Pflanzen die du jedes Jahr ein-und ausbuddelst ?????:shock

Alleine das Gießen täglich muß ja Stunden dauern, oder hast du so eine Art Berieselungsanlage ?

Wirklich sehr schöne Bilder und von der Sorte Nasenbär haben wir auch 3 Stück die das ganze Jahr blühen. Bekommen nur ab und an mal Flöhe,sonst nix


----------



## 8er-moni (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blüten etc. am Abend ....*

Hallo Astrid und Bernd!

Dankeschön! 

Na, die meisten meiner Exoten muss ich "nur" raus- und reinschleppen - ausgepflanzt sind nicht soooo viele, aber es reicht auch 

Hier bei uns ist es vielleicht ein Vorteil, dass es nicht soooo heiß ist wie bei Euch, daher muss ich nicht jeden Tag alle gießen - und wenn, dann gibts das Wasser mit dem Schlauch - aus dem Teich  - für ein paar besondere Säufer gibts dann zwischendurch noch Wasser aus der Gießkanne  

Miezen: Immer noch besser Flöhe als Spinnmilben


----------



## axel (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blüten etc. am Abend ....*

Hallo Moni 

Toll Deine Pflanzensammlung  Bei Dir blüht ja noch ne Menge Blumen  
Ich gehör auch zu den Blumensammlern .
Kann mir im Moment aber nur Pflanzen ertauschen .
Find ich Klasse wenn fast das ganze Jahr über viele Blüten im Garten sind .

lg
axel


----------



## 8er-moni (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blüten etc. am Abend ....*

Hallo Axel!

Danke für die Blümchen 

Ich liebe auch diese Farbenpracht - neben meinen Palmen und Musas machen sie sich gut


----------



## Bebel (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blüten etc. am Abend ....*

Hallo

Wunderschöne Blüten hast Du da gezüchtet:gdaumen

Gar nicht exotisch sondern ganz und gar einheimisch ist diese Blume, sie blüht jedoch nur Nachts und in der Dämmerung so schön.

      
Die gemeine Nachtkerze

LG Bebel


----------



## idefix--211 (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blüten etc. am Abend ....*

Hallo Moni,



8er-moni schrieb:


> Diese liebe Blüte heißt Herr Nasenbär und blüht das ganze Jahr
> 
> Von meinen Musas hat nur die "Zebrina" derzeit Spinnmilben (gehabt) - wie man auf dem Foto sehen kann  - alle anderen sind clean



Nasenbär ist ja mal ein netter Name für eine Fellnase 
Meine schwarz-weiße heißt Polly:
 


Ich habe 5 Ableger von einer Musa, die an Spinnmilben zugrunde gegangen ist, weil ich es viel zu spät bemerkt hatte.
Sie sehen so aus wie die auf deinem ersten Bild, mit dem Muster auf den Blättern (obwohl die Mutterpflanze das nicht hatte ).
Zuerst waren die kleinen wochenlang sauber, aber so nach und nach versuchen die Biester es an jeder mal wieder, obwohl sie in verschiedenen Räumen stehen. Die Biester müssen sich irgendwo sehr gut verstecken können :evil
Da meine geliebte Fischschwanzpalme auch betroffen war, habe ich es mal mit den Raummilben von Neudorff probiert. Die Palme ist zur Zeit ohne Befall, aber an den Bananen sind die Spinnies schon wieder da.
Womit behandelst du deine Musas?

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## rut49 (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blüten etc. am Abend ....*

Hallo Moni, 
was für eine Blütenpracht in deinem Garten-
aber wohl auch mit einer Menge Arbeit verbunden?

Was ist B12- und wie überwintert sie?
So eine habe ich geschenkt bekommen, leider ohne Anleitung. Im Moment steht sie vollsonnig und bekommt tgl. reichlich Wasser.

LG Regina


----------



## 8er-moni (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blüten etc. am Abend ....*

Hallo Regina!
Dankeschön! Arbeits ists schon, aber eine schöne 
B12 - die rotblütige? - meine ist eine Klevilla - eine Neuzüchtung der Mandevilla oder Sundavilla. Klevilla ist angeblich pfegeleichter übern Winter als die anderen beiden- mal schaun, ich hab sie erst seit dem Frühjahr. 
Aber alle 2 wollen eigentlich nicht viel Wasser 
Überwintert werden alle 3 "halbwarm" - so bei 12-15° und hell. Mandevilla und Sundavilla haben bei mir noch keinen Winter überlebt - ich wünsche Dir mehr Glück!!!

Hallo Bebel!
Dankeschön auch Dir - Deine __ Nachtkerzen sind auch wunderschön, bei mir sind sie jetzt schon abgeblüht 
Ich hab mal eine Foto-Doko gemacht - ein paar Aufnahmen innerhalb von kurzer Zeit - wie schnell sich die Blüten entwickeln!!!!

Hallo Evi!
Dein Polly ist auch eine Süße - die weiß wohl auch, wo es lang geht 
Das Problem mit den Spinnmilben haben leider Musas immer wieder - vor allem. die "warmen" - wo hast Du denn Deine gekauft? ... und wie groß wird sie? Daran könnten wir erkennen, welche es ist 
Ich vermute mal Musa dwarf cavendish (wenn sie nicht sehr groß wird und wie wild kindelt 

Bei mir auch - egal ob Fuchsschwanz - oder Fischschwanzpalme: die beiden kriegen immer wieder Spinnmilben :evil
Ich mach mir immer eine Sprühmischung: 1/2 Liter destilliertes Wasser, 1 Kaffeelöfferl medizinische Schmierseife/Apotheke und "1 Schuss" Brennspiritus - das mit besprühe ich dann ein paar Tage hintereinander - vor allem die Blattunterseiten.


----------



## 8er-moni (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blüten etc. am Abend ....*

Sorry, Evi! Das sollte natürlich heißen Dein*e* Polly


----------



## idefix--211 (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blüten etc. am Abend ....*

Hallo Moni,

ja, Polly hat ein recht dominantes Wesen. Das bekommt vor allem ihre Mitbewohnerin Katla häufig zu spüren... aber sie kann auch sehr lieb sein. 


Das ist lieb, dass du mir mit der Musa helfen willst. Viele Infos kann ich dir nur leider nicht geben. Die Mutterpflanze war von Al*i letzten Sommer. Die war 150 cm hoch. Die Babys hat sie dann erst bekommen, als es der großen so schlecht ging.

Gegen die Spinnmilben (das war auch noch im Winter) haben wir auch diese Seifenlauge verwendet. Die Palme hat das gut vertragen, aber die Spinnies sind wir da nie komplett losgeworden, da es auch eine recht große Pflanze ist. Irgendein Blatt vergisst man da wohl doch immer.
Die große Musa habe ich damals erst mit einem in Seife getränkten Lappen abgewaschen um die Gespinste loszuwerden und dann nochmal gesprüht. Dabei muss ich es aber wohl übertrieben haben oder sie war schon zu sehr geschwächt. Die folgenden Wochen ist sie gar eingegangen.

Die 5 kleinen sehen inzwischen so aus:
 

Diese eine steht auf der Terasse. Direkte Sommersonne mag sie aber nicht, da zieht sie die Blätter zusammen.
Die anderen stehen im Haus verteilt.

Immer wenn ich neue Spinnies entdecke, wische ich sie wieder ab. Das scheint wohl doch das einzige zu sein, was man tun kann, wachsam sein...


Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## 8er-moni (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blüten etc. am Abend ....*

Hallo Evi!

Ich vermute mal, dass Deine eine Dwarf cavendish (Hybride) ist- das ist die häufigste "Sorte", die in Baumärkten und Supermärkten angeboten wird. Ich hab die auch - und es ist eine "warme" - d.h. bei Zimmertemperatur + sehr hell fühlt sie sich am wohlsten.

Meine steht jetzt (noch) draußen in der vollen Sonne - dass die Blätter eingeklappt werden, ist normal, das ist der Schutz gegen zu viel Sonnenbestrahlung - das ist ganz einfach "bananen-typisch" 

Dass die Mutterpflanze eingegangen ist, kann aber auch daran liegen, dass die Kindel die Mutter zu sehr erschöpft haben. Bei meiner war das auch so, ich hab zu lang gewartet, bis ich die Kindel abgemacht habe. Grad bei dieser Dwarf cavendish sollen die Kindel relativ klein von der Mutter getrennt werden (sobald sie zwarte Wurzeln haben), im Gegensatz zu den "großen" Musas, wie M. basjoo, M. itinerans  etc.- da können die Kindel länger dran bleiben, sodaß die Pflanze in einem großen Topf einen Tuff bildet.

Wegen der Spinnmilben kannst Du es auch mal Lizethan-Stäbchen gegen Ungeziefer versuchen - die helfen auch - lieber öfter mal die Marke wechseln, sonst gewöhnen sich die Viecher dran:evil

Was Du bei Musas *NICHT* verwenden darfst: Im Handel gibt es Sprays gegen Spinnmilben, die aber meistens alle ölhaltig sind - da werden dann die Blätter kaputt und die ganze Pflanze geht ein. :evil

Ich wünsch Die viel Erfolg für Deine - hoffentlich klappt das bald mit den Spinnmilben!


----------



## rut49 (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blüten etc. am Abend ....*

Hallo Moni,
nun weiß ich, daß es eine Klevilla ist, danke!
Ich habe noch ein bißchen gegoogelt, sie braucht wirklich nur wenig Wasser- naja meine hat´s bis jetzt verkraftet. Mal sehen, ob sie den Winter im Haus übersteht.
LG Regina


----------



## 8er-moni (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Blüten etc. am Abend ....*

Hallo Regina!

dann drücken wir uns gegenseitig die Daumen


----------

